# Combining baby and existing doe group?



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

How long should I wait before I can combine Ophelia and her baby (female) with the other females I have? Since there's no males in the litter, should I still wait until 4 weeks of age? She's about 22 days old now.


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know it's been a while but I would advise that you wait until at least 3 1/2 weeks before combining them with the others next time you have a litter. Then, they are at least partially weaned and can start to benefit from watching mice other than their mother.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I put my nursing does in with her group again when the babies are 2-3 weeks, unless I know there's a doe in the group who can be a bit harsh, then I wait till 4 weeks (where I also seperate the males from the rest).


----------

